# Brute force 4wd problems



## kylestewart (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a 2012 brute 750 the 2wd and 4wd light was not flashing but it would not lock in 4wd. I replaced the actuator and it is locked in 4wd now and the screen still says 2wd any ideas on what it is. it is getting power to the connector that the actuator plugs into though thanks.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd double check the slide collar position in the front diff. It sounds like the actuator may not be in the collar right.


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

This can make it work  Sgroi Manual 4x4 - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

